

Is YouTube where we can quantify word of mouth marketing? - tsheng
http://blog.zefr.com/2014/brands-on-youtube-j-crew-and-the-story-of-the-pixie-pants/

======
njay005
Largely depends upon the content, Entertainment/Music video? yes you can!

